# Which are the Rarest / Most expensive Tarantula  ?????



## schadbone (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have seen very nice and very expensive T’s list here; Which T’s are the top shelf and why ? :?

I am kind of new so please include the common names if you can, saves me looking up each one on the net. :worship:

Thanks
Steve


----------



## mischiefhaze (Aug 14, 2010)

The first that comes to my mind are P. Metallica's.  They are fairly pricey and although they dont seem to be rare, they aren't easy to find either.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 14, 2010)

The why is supply and demand. The rare species are difficult to breed in captivity or haven't been established in the hobby very well yet.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 14, 2010)

P. Metallicas are actually fairly common this year. They are Priced High because they are High in Demand.. Regardless of the price.. People will still buy them.


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Aug 14, 2010)

P. Smithi I believe


----------



## Falk (Aug 14, 2010)

tarantulagooroo said:


> P. Smithi I believe


Not very rare in Europe


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 14, 2010)

In the US, there are a ton of rare, expensive species (thats almost a contradiction LOL).  If I were to guess which species might fetch the greatest price should someone put one up for sale, I'd think maybe _Iridopelma seladonium_, the candy store tarantula


----------



## Arachnethegreek (Aug 14, 2010)

I would say just by rarity, it would be abraxcomplex's araena polito (chicken spider) not even beginning to breed for the hobby, but in captivity by one Canadian. There is an interesting thread on them called the chicken spider diary, good read.


----------

